# Navarre Beach Report 8/31/13



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Wen't out today around 6:30 in the morning to try the surf and the bite was good, caught a bluefish, some whiting, and a BIG skipjack. While I was castnetting bait, I was constantly catching baby pompano so I'm sure there are bigger keeper pompano out farther. The bite slowed so I went for a swim and a blacktip swam right under me so be careful if you decide to go for a swim. The water finally cleared up too after all that rain too.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Good to hear about the water and fish bite... Not so good about the shark. What was used for bait?


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

I was using live shrimp and sand fleas for bait.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I just bought all my snorkel gear so I could start spearing in the sand bar, how big was the black tip that you saw? That would be pretty cool to see.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

The blacktip was about 4-5 ft in length.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You should have pet him!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What was the reason for the purple flag this weekend ? It's usually jelly fish but just wondering if it was something else.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Wen't out again yesterday from about 4 o'clock in the morning until 9 o'clock and caught loads of fish. I caught a limit of whiting, 2 bluefish, 8 pompano, tons of catfish, and a blacktip shark. The whiting, pompano, and cats on live sandfleas. The blues and shark were caught on 5" croakers caught in the castnet. I can tell you that the sharks are out in full force right now. I have caught 4 over the past week. If you get a big bait past the blues a shark will take it in no time.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Good catch! Were u casting out far for the blues and sharks?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report.
catch 'em up.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

The blues and sharks were not far out at all. The sharks are very close to shore which is probably why they had a purple flag.


----------



## JWeeks (Aug 14, 2013)

welldoya said:


> What was the reason for the purple flag this weekend ? It's usually jelly fish but just wondering if it was something else.



I went out in my kayak the other day and there were tons of jellies a little further out from shore. They were HUGE too. I think they are called moon jellies.


----------

